# Gold. Ret. to be gassed in GA, in 1 hr.



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I do hope someone is able to help this poor dog. So sad.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Why do things like this happen so far away..........here's praying someone can help.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*I hope that she's still alive.*

It reminds me of the Hollacaust.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen,

I called the shelter and the black lab storm has been adopted but Angel is still waiting...he said that there is something maybe in the works but nothing definite. He said she will be put down tomorrow afternoon.

Let's all notify as many rescues as we can think of. I'm going to go contact some right now and I will post which ones I've gotten in touch with.

If anyone knows of any in the area, can you contact them, too?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I do hope that something works out for this pretty girl. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I contacted the following:

The Atlanta Dog Squad
Adopt A Golden Atlanta
Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta
Second Chance Dogs

I also contacted various lab rescues for Jeff, Missy, and Jake who are all labs at the Spalding Cty. shelter as well. I'll keep you posted, my heart just breaks for these guys.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I contacted pawtropolis and athenscaninerescue


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> I contacted pawtropolis and athenscaninerescue


Awesome! Thanks Steve...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Jesus christ...gassed? what? 

Thank you to all of you that are helping her, you are very good people. I only wish I could do something too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paws Crossed for her~*

I contacted Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta

and Alcovy Rescue.

*When I saw the notice about this beauty on Petfinder, about 3:10 Chicago Time, I thought I would have a heart attack!!![

/B]I posted her on CHATevo and also on Saving Shelter Pets Forum.

Saving Shelter Pets, Inc

They try to save lots of animals in Georgia and Ohio.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Shelter dogs are routinely gassed in America. That is no Golden, but it sure is a beautiful, cute dog  I would foster her if somebody could get here probably... though I am leary of bringing shelter animals into my household since I have a baby puppy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I e-mailed the shelter about an hour ago..*

I e-mailed the shelter about an hour ago, to check on this Cutie Golden Ret. Mix-haven't heard back yet.


----------

